# carnival theme invitations



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

I saw these on shutterstock, here's link, http://www.shutterstock.com/pic.mhtml?id=125759105&pl=38874-43068 I thought they were good as a base







called vintage carnival







just called circus


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

Whichever invitation you choose, I highly advise including a faux ticket stub in the envelope! I think it'd be a neat addition to have your guests bring their tickets to the big night.


----------



## UniqueLexique (Oct 13, 2014)

etsy.com is a good place to order some custom printed ones. There are a lot of cheap graphic designers on there that are willing to work around what you want. My aunt always gets the coolest custom invites there.


----------

